# [Wet Thumb Forum]-planted goldfish tank



## Rich M (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of my planted 55. I've had it planted for over a year with reasonable success through a lot of trail and error (and the generous help of this board). I'm defying the odds that say you can't have herbevorous diggers and plants. You just need a deep substrate, well rooted plants and a fast growth rate to keep up with thier appetites. Plant choices are more limited than a traditional planted tank but the fish have never been healthier. I think the tank looks pretty good too.

Best plants: Moneywort, Hornwort, Anacharis, Apons.
Others that do ok: Java fern, Annubias, Swords

2.4wpg, DIY Co2, Eco Complete capped with gravel. 
Ph 7.4 Kh 12 Nitrate 5 Phosphorus .5


----------



## Rich M (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of my planted 55. I've had it planted for over a year with reasonable success through a lot of trail and error (and the generous help of this board). I'm defying the odds that say you can't have herbevorous diggers and plants. You just need a deep substrate, well rooted plants and a fast growth rate to keep up with thier appetites. Plant choices are more limited than a traditional planted tank but the fish have never been healthier. I think the tank looks pretty good too.

Best plants: Moneywort, Hornwort, Anacharis, Apons.
Others that do ok: Java fern, Annubias, Swords

2.4wpg, DIY Co2, Eco Complete capped with gravel. 
Ph 7.4 Kh 12 Nitrate 5 Phosphorus .5


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looks nice. are you going to do a foreground?


----------



## Rich M (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks! I probably won't ever have much of a foreground as they like to have someplace to dig in the gravel and having an open space makes cleaning a little easier. Also anything too small and delicate will just get pulled up by them. I would eventually like to try some pygmy chain sword though just to see how it would work out.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I like your tank alot, it reminds me of the carp I see swimming around fallen trees when I go fishing.


----------



## Rich M (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks! That is the look and feel I'm trying to acheive, a sort of aquarium "pond".


----------

